# NSW State Sponsorship Invitations FINANCIAL YEAR 2021-22



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Another year has gone by and so many of us are still stuck with the immigration process. With the pandemic still raging in several countries and the borders of Australia closed to offshore applicants it will be hard to predict the coming year. I hope this thread will have a lot of invitations news being posted in the coming days. Good luck to all!


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

So the much awaited NSW Occupation list for 190 and 491 is now out.









NSW skills lists







www.nsw.gov.au






Lets hope that now the actual invitations are also issued on the basis of this newly released list.


----------



## all_out_gti (Jul 30, 2021)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

Mr. said:


> So the much awaited NSW Occupation list for 190 and 491 is now out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mr. said:


> So the much awaited NSW Occupation list for 190 and 491 is now out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has there been any additions to the list compared to last year?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

PierreOzil said:


> Has there been any additions to the list compared to last year?


yes


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PierreOzil said:


> Has there been any additions to the list compared to last year?


If someone can post the list of ANzsco codes which are added and deleted, it may be very useful 
Cheers


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

all_out_gti said:


> How's everyone doing?


 Trying to stay positive. But feels like many of us are stuck in this immigration limbo. Hope there will be many invitations for all occupations this time. But with over 175 occupations on the list, who knows?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> Trying to stay positive. But feels like many of us are stuck in this immigration limbo. Hope there will be many invitations for all occupations this time. But with over 175 occupations on the list, who knows?


True that. Hopefully things will get better post December if the situation gets under control.


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. 
So disappointed, my profession (Public Relations Professional) was removed from the occupation list for 190 NSW. I can now either try for regional 491 (one region has my profession) or sponsorship by my employer next year in Sydney. Been living in Sydney for 4,5 years, my whole life is here and don't have a partner to move elsewhere with so I'm considering sponsorship so I can stay. Would love to hear what you guys would recommend. 
Hoping the new list opens up opportunities for the rest of you! Thanks, Cat


----------



## rinzler (Jan 3, 2020)

Got NSW 190 Grant Software Engineer onshore 95+5 points

NSW pre-invite - 9th-April-2021
Approved - 5th-May-2021
Applied - 27th-May-2021
CO contact 7th July - For AFP, applied and submitted by 20th July
Grant - 6th Aug- 2021


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

cat_190nsw said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well.
> So disappointed, my profession (Public Relations Professional) was removed from the occupation list for 190 NSW. I can now either try for regional 491 (one region has my profession) or sponsorship by my employer next year in Sydney. Been living in Sydney for 4,5 years, my whole life is here and don't have a partner to move elsewhere with so I'm considering sponsorship so I can stay. Would love to hear what you guys would recommend.
> Hoping the new list opens up opportunities for the rest of you! Thanks, Cat


I understand how you feel. My profession was removed earlier but now is back on the list again (it doesn't matter much as I am offshore). The changes to the list are in response to the pandemic and will be there temporarily (at least that is my guess). Once the pandemic goes down, it will reflect in the skilled occupation list. Professions which will boost AU economy will be in demand again. The list we had in 2019-20 should be back. Hang in there. It will get better. In the meantime, explore other pathways (even if it means moving to a regional area). To be able to continue to stay onshore is what is required. If possible, go back to school and upskill. Good luck!


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Guys when do you think will be the next round of NSW 190?


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

I have 85+5 which will increase by another 5 points at the end of the year. Is there any available data on how many EOIs are currently lodged with my points or more in NSW?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

timonpark said:


> I have 85+5 which will increase by another 5 points at the end of the year. Is there any available data on how many EOIs are currently lodged with my points or more in NSW?


Find out here:



https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Find out here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


This is gold. Thanks!


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Find out here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


How can this be correct? I see some 189 invites for 65 points in this link.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

timonpark said:


> How can this be correct? I see some 189 invites for 65 points in this link.


There is a possibility that they may have been invited long ago and have not been processed like several others who have been waiting since 2018. In 2018, people did get invites with 65 points.


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> There is a possibility that they may have been invited long ago and have not been processed like several others who have been waiting since 2018. In 2018, people did get invites with 65 points.


You seem quite knowledgeable. What do you think is better for me? NSW or SA for 190 in occupation 2414 Sec Teacher? 189 does not seem possible and don't want 491.
Points 90+5
PTE All 90s
Skill experience 1yr+


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

timonpark said:


> You seem quite knowledgeable. What do you think is better for me? NSW or SA for 190 in occupation 2414 Sec Teacher? 189 does not seem possible and don't want 491.
> Points 90+5
> PTE All 90s
> Skill experience 1yr+


Why do you have to choose ?
You can submit applications for all the states individually 
You can decide if you get a pre invite to proceed or not
Cheers


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Why do you have to choose ?
> You can submit applications for all the states individually
> You can decide if you get a pre invite to proceed or not
> Cheers


What's a pre-invite? In SA they require applicants to be in SA to get 190. Are you saying i can get pre-invite even though I am in NSW?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

timonpark said:


> What's a pre-invite? In SA they require applicants to be in SA to get 190. Are you saying i can get pre-invite even though I am in NSW?


It depends on your Anzsco code and the state rules
What I was telling you was a general comment on the EOI process
Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

timonpark said:


> What's a pre-invite? In SA they require applicants to be in SA to get 190. Are you saying i can get pre-invite even though I am in NSW?


I concur with NB. A "pre-invite" is basically an invitation to apply for a nomination (state recommends you). It means you were considered to apply for a state nomination, after which you have to prove everything that you have claimed in your EOI (justify the points that you have claimed). Then you get your final invite where in you pay your visa fees and submit your documentation, PCC, health check-up, etc. Every state has their own set of eligibility criteria along with the DHA criteria. You need to fulfill them in order to be eligible to apply. If you are eligible in multiple states, like NB said, go ahead and apply to multiple states with separate EOIs. If you get lucky, go ahead and apply. Also, please be advised that invitations are not being given to off-shore candidates as of now. Good luck!


----------



## timonpark (May 10, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> I concur with NB. A "pre-invite" is basically an invitation to apply for a nomination (state recommends you). It means you were considered to apply for a state nomination, after which you have to prove everything that you have claimed in your EOI (justify the points that you have claimed). Then you get your final invite where in you pay your visa fees and submit your documentation, PCC, health check-up, etc. Every state has their own set of eligibility criteria along with the DHA criteria. You need to fulfill them in order to be eligible to apply. If you are eligible in multiple states, like NB said, go ahead and apply to multiple states with separate EOIs. If you get lucky, go ahead and apply. Also, please be advised that invitations are not being given to off-shore candidates as of now. Good luck!


Thank you! I am in NSW where I am eligible. I am deciding between waiting here or moving to SA.


----------



## ajaazkarthik1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi, 

Is Superior English is mandatory to get NSW 190 visa? Has anyone got 190 visa with Proficient English?

Regards,
Karthik 


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

timonpark said:


> Thank you! I am in NSW where I am eligible. I am deciding between waiting here or moving to SA.


Look at the occupation lists for both states and the eligibility criteria. Stay or move is your decision. Weigh your chances based on the occupation lists (if your occupation is on the list or not) and then decide. Also look at how many places have been allocated in both the states. Every year NSW gets more places and invites more candidates.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ajaazkarthik1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is Superior English is mandatory to get NSW 190 visa? Has anyone got 190 visa with Proficient English?
> 
> ...


It is not mandatory. There have been applicants who have gotten invites with 'Proficient English'. However, if you have 'Superior English', it gives you additional points and increases your chances of an invitation. Having said that, NSW 190 visa is a gamble. If you are lucky, you may get an invite even with basic points, if not then you may not get an invite even with 100 points. It also depends on if your occupation is critical to AU needs.


----------



## vta800 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I am new here. I am waiting for NSW 190, has been living in NSW for 4 years ever since my arrival as a student in Australia. Eventhough I currently have very high points, one area of concern is the recent update in the NSW migration website's "commonly asked question". I had been invited by NSW for a 491 back in June 2020, when they started the 491 visa. I could not proceed with the invite as, I got employed in Sydney. Back then, the condition on the invitation email I got was, "*for getting another nomination, I must put another EOI*". However, now in the "commonly asked questions" section NSW have stated, *if you are nominated once for a 491 visa, you wont be eligible for a 190 hereafter*. Any thoughts on this ?

Is there anyone in the same situation. Some agents say they are not clear, some say ineligible. I had called NSW migration, for which they said I am ineligible. If there is anyone in a similar situation please respond.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

vta800 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new here. I am waiting for NSW 190, has been living in NSW for 4 years ever since my arrival as a student in Australia. Eventhough I currently have very high points, one area of concern is the recent update in the NSW migration website's "commonly asked question". I had been invited by NSW for a 491 back in June 2020, when they started the 491 visa. I could not proceed with the invite as, I got employed in Sydney. Back then, the condition on the invitation email I got was, "*for getting another nomination, I must put another EOI*". However, now in the "commonly asked questions" section NSW have stated, *if you are nominated once for a 491 visa, you wont be eligible for a 190 hereafter*. Any thoughts on this ?
> 
> Is there anyone in the same situation. Some agents say they are not clear, some say ineligible. I had called NSW migration, for which they said I am ineligible. If there is anyone in a similar situation please respond.


They already mentioned on website, besides You have made a call Directly to NSW and they said you are ineligible so I guess there is a no space for dilemma for you. Accept 491 is the only wise choice you can make right now.


----------



## vta800 (Aug 19, 2021)

Arjun_123 said:


> They already mentioned on website, besides You have made a call Directly to NSW and they said you are ineligible so I guess there is a no space for dilemma for you. Accept 491 is the only wise choice you can make right now.



The thing is i havent applied for a 491 and the invite was on 2020, which expired long back. Therefore it leaves me basically with no option other than 189.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vta800 said:


> The thing is i havent applied for a 491 and the invite was on 2020, which expired long back. Therefore it leaves me basically with no option other than 189.


You mean to say that you didn’t apply for 491 and yet the state nominated you for the same ?
Cheers


----------



## vta800 (Aug 19, 2021)

NB said:


> You mean to say that you didn’t apply for 491 and yet the state nominated you for the same ?
> Cheers


I put an EOI for 491 in June 2020. I got invited after 2 week for the 491, but as I said, I got employed in Sydney by the time. So I decided not to proceed with the 491 invite. In short, I was invited by NSW for 491 but I did not apply for the visa. Hope it is clear now.


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

vta800 said:


> I put an EOI for 491 in June 2020. I got invited after 2 week for the 491, but as I said, I got employed in Sydney by the time. So I decided not to proceed with the 491 invite. In short, I was invited by NSW for 491 but I did not apply for the visa. Hope it is clear now.


Hello,
There is a difference between invited and nominated, the statement in the website says nominated and you say you were invited. Have you proceeded with the application of nomination with NSW? and if so, have you got nominated? If you answered yes then from my understanding you aren’t eligible


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

In that case you are Eligible for NSW 190


----------



## vta800 (Aug 19, 2021)

mu7d said:


> Hello,
> There is a difference between invited and nominated, the statement in the website says nominated and you say you were invited. Have you proceeded with the application of nomination with NSW? and if so, have you got nominated? If you answered yes then from my understanding you aren’t eligible


No, the thing is the NSW 491 process was a bit different when it was introduced in June 2020. Applicants had to submit an EOI in skillselect and at the same time send the documents to NSW treasury with EOI summary (pdf file). The way I understand is, they eliminated a 'pre invite - nomination - visa application' system. Instead, they reviewed an EOI and the corresponding documents from an applicant, then sent a nomination to apply to DOHA.

So In my case, initially, I put an EOI and simultaneously send my documents to NSW treasury. Then got an invitation link to apply for my visa, saying NSW has nominated me for an application.

I know its a bit clumsy. Hope it is clear now. Anyways, in the nomination email I got from NSW, they confirmed that "*NSW will not re-nominate you under this EOI if this nomination expires, or if your visa application is unsuccessful. To seek NSW nomination again, you must submit a new EOI in SkillSelect and reapply to NSW*". I do not know to what extent this statement is valid now. If not, I seriously think it is very harsh and a ridiculous decision that they have introduced now, which actually contradicts their own correspondence by which many applicant would have decided not to apply for a 491.

Regards and thank you for your replies.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Asking for friend,

He has positive assessment as Mechanical engineer and he is working as a Machine operator. Can he apply to EA in order to get positive skilled experience related or closely related to occupation?
Pls respond. TIA.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

HHBS said:


> Asking for friend,
> 
> He has positive assessment as Mechanical engineer and he is working as a Machine operator. Can he apply to EA in order to get positive skilled experience related or closely related to occupation?
> Pls respond. TIA.


IMHO he should be able to get a positive outcome as long as his RnR are closely in line with the RnR mentioned in his ANZSCO code. Please ask your friend to review his documents from the perspective of the said ANZSCO and if he has all the right documentary evidences he can apply.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

It's already been a month since NSW updated their occupations list, and still no invitations. When are they planning to send invitations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Archie_123 said:


> It's already been a month since NSW updated their occupations list, and still no invitations. When are they planning to send invitations?


You have to remember that NSW is under lockdown for the past several weeks
There are much more pressing issues before the government then issuing invites
Cheers


----------



## 1771540 (Sep 1, 2021)

NA


----------



## m9213185 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi All,

I am currently outside Australia and have 12 years of experience as software engineer. My PTE score will expire in another 5 months. My EOI expired this year and I need to submit again. I have to apply for new ACS as it also expired. I possess B.Tech in mechanical engineering . Last time 6 years were reduced from my ACS. I have couple of queries.

1. If I submit a new ACS will they consider 12 years and reduce the years from it or Will they consider only the last 10 years and reduce the years from it.
2. Since my EOI got expired Is there anyway to renew it or Do I need to create a new one.?
3. What is the possibility to get an invite (85 points) within next 5 or 6 months ?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

m9213185 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently outside Australia and have 12 years of experience as software engineer. My PTE score will expire in another 5 months. My EOI expired this year and I need to submit again. I have to apply for new ACS as it also expired. I possess B.Tech in mechanical engineering . Last time 6 years were reduced from my ACS. I have couple of queries.
> 
> ...


1. They will consider entire 12 years
2. You have to create new
3. Negligible chances

Dont throw good money after bad
Wait for a couple of years to see how things pan out before getting reassessed again
Cheers


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

hey guys I have a question, if you are on 491 visa is it illegal for you to work in major cities? What happens if you cannot find a job in regional area?
Also if you are on 491 are you not allowed to apply for any other visa like 186 or 190? Is that for a certain time or forever?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulletproofds said:


> hey guys I have a question, if you are on 491 visa is it illegal for you to work in major cities? What happens if you cannot find a job in regional area?
> Also if you are on 491 are you not allowed to apply for any other visa like 186 or 190? Is that for a certain time or forever?


You cannot work in a non rural area irrespective of whether you find work or not in rural Australia 
You can always go back to your home country
You cannot apply for 186/190 till the validity of the 491..that means 5 years
Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

m9213185 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently outside Australia and have 12 years of experience as software engineer. My PTE score will expire in another 5 months. My EOI expired this year and I need to submit again. I have to apply for new ACS as it also expired. I possess B.Tech in mechanical engineering . Last time 6 years were reduced from my ACS. I have couple of queries.
> 
> ...


Answer-1 ACS will only consider past 12 years of work experience.
Answer-2 if your EOI is expired you need to create new one and submit again.
Answer-3 For offshore there is no possibility within 5-6 months.


----------



## m9213185 (Sep 4, 2021)

Arjun_123 said:


> Answer-1 ACS will only consider past 12 years of work experience.
> Answer-2 if your EOI is expired you need to create new one and submit again.
> Answer-3 For offshore there is no possibility within 5-6 months.


Thank you. How much points are needed to get a call in the next 5-6 months from offshore?


----------



## m9213185 (Sep 4, 2021)

NB said:


> 1. They will consider entire 12 years
> 2. You have to create new
> 3. Negligible chances
> 
> ...


 Thank you. How much points are needed to get a call from offshore in the next 5-6 months?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

m9213185 said:


> Thank you. How much points are needed to get a call from offshore in the next 5-6 months?


Maybe 100 and above under 189
I doubt states will sponsor offshore anytime soon under ict 
Cheers


----------



## m9213185 (Sep 4, 2021)

NB said:


> Maybe 100 and above under 189
> I doubt states will sponsor offshore anytime soon under ict
> Cheers


Thank you for the reply


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Heard there was NSW 190 round on Friday. Anyone here received invites?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> Heard there was NSW 190 round on Friday. Anyone here received invites?


It was but due to some technical Glitch they stopped sending out invites.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> It was but due to some technical Glitch they stopped sending out invites.


I heard there was a round as well. But did not hear anything about the glitch.

Do you have any links to this or something like that ??

Cheers


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

There are some issues with the immigration online system, lawyers were about to lodge my PR on Friday and they couldn't do it because of IT issues.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Nebulozny said:


> There are some issues with the immigration online system, lawyers were about to lodge my PR on Friday and they couldn't do it because of IT issues.


Thank you for the update. Has the issue been resolved now? Because heard there is another round happening today.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> Thank you for the update. Has the issue been resolved now? Because heard there is another round happening today.


No updates from lawyer yet, I guess it's still ongoing.


----------



## yogi4289 (Jan 26, 2020)

Has anyone received invite?


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

Any idea what’s going on with NSW invitation process. Can‘t find any info about invites being sent out since the occupation list was updated for this present financial year program


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

PierreOzil said:


> Has there been any additions to the list compared to last year?


is this applicable for Offshore migrants from India? or does the person needs to be onshore to be eligible?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

timonpark said:


> This is gold. Thanks!


sorry if i am missing something. Is this applicable for offshore?


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Hi, could you please help me with a query? My temporary resident visa (485) is expiring on November 7. I was just about to lodge a student visa (500). Today I received NSW 190 invitation, which takes 14 days to get approved and for me to lodge the visa. So, for now, should I apply for a student visa and then withdraw later to apply for a 190 visa? Has someone gone through this before?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Archie_123 said:


> Hi, could you please help me with a query? My temporary resident visa (485) is expiring on November 7. I was just about to lodge a student visa (500). Today I received NSW 190 invitation, which takes 14 days to get approved and for me to lodge the visa. So, for now, should I apply for a student visa and then withdraw later to apply for a 190 visa? Has someone gone through this before?


Write to NSW explaining that your visa is expiring on 7th NOV and request for expedited processing
If you will submit your application asap, you will in all likelihood get the final invite before the expiry of your 485 to enable you to apply for the 190 and get a bridging visa
Worst case scenario, even if the invite is delayed by a few days, I think you have a grace period to leave the country .lCorrect ? 
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Archie_123 said:


> Hi, could you please help me with a query? My temporary resident visa (485) is expiring on November 7. I was just about to lodge a student visa (500). Today I received NSW 190 invitation, which takes 14 days to get approved and for me to lodge the visa. So, for now, should I apply for a student visa and then withdraw later to apply for a 190 visa? Has someone gone through this before?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Congratulations mate.

Submit your NSW application today itself and explain the situation. They will provide you with final approval by next 2-3 days itself. Worst case if you don't hear back by 7th Nov, simply apply for COVID-19 Pandemic Visa - 408 (free for all). You will get bridging visa. No need to pay for Student Visa cost.

Also, what's your occupation, points, experience etc? Kindly share


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. Really appreciate it.
Architectural draftsperson. 80+5 points. No experience. PTE: 90 each band. EOI lodged September 2020.


----------



## Big Hommie (Jan 25, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Really appreciate it.
> Architectural draftsperson. 80+5 points. No experience. PTE: 90 each band. EOI lodged September 2020.


Hey Archie, when did you get your invite if you don’t mind me asking?
I’ve recently put in an EOI for NSW 190 Occupation: 411411 Enrolled Nurse, hoping to get an invite given the Covid situation.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Big Hommie said:


> Hey Archie, when did you get your invite if you don’t mind me asking?
> I’ve recently put in an EOI for NSW 190 Occupation: 411411 Enrolled Nurse, hoping to get an invite given the Covid situation.


Hi mate. I got my invite on Sunday, 31 October. All the best.


----------



## Sleepyshiba (Nov 3, 2021)

Big Hommie said:


> Hey Archie, when did you get your invite if you don’t mind me asking?
> I’ve recently put in an EOI for NSW 190 Occupation: 411411 Enrolled Nurse, hoping to get an invite given the Covid situation.


Do you mind share your score? Are you in NSW now?
I'm going to summit my EOI as external auditor in NSW for 190, expected score 80+5


----------



## Sleepyshiba (Nov 3, 2021)

Archie_123 said:


> Hi mate. I got my invite on Sunday, 31 October. All the best.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Siddharth Nagar (Nov 3, 2021)

all_out_gti said:


> How's everyone doing?


Hello Everyone
Hope you are in good health.

I have read your response to others' queries in Migration Skills Assessment.
Hope this would reach to you all and you would reply to it.

I am a civil engineering graduate (4 years) with a PGDM (Real Estate Management 2 years) and have four-plus years of experience.
Please suggest whether to go for the Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment along with CDR.
What would be the impact if my result is one of below three -
Professional Engineer
Engineering Technologist
Engineering Associate

Can i go for engineering Manager, if yes, how?

Thanks
Looking forward to your response.
So much in confusion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Siddharth Nagar said:


> Hello Everyone
> Hope you are in good health.
> 
> I have read your response to others' queries in Migration Skills Assessment.
> ...


Are you onshore or offshore?
If offshore, can you get 100 points ?
Cheers


----------



## Siddharth Nagar (Nov 3, 2021)

ajnewbie said:


> There is a possibility that they may have been invited long ago and have not been processed like several others who have been waiting since 2018. In 2018, people did get invites with 65 points.





NB said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> If offshore, can you get 100 points ?
> Cheers


----------



## Siddharth Nagar (Nov 3, 2021)

NB said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> If offshore, can you get 100 points ?
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply.
I am an offshore candidate.
No can't get 100.
is there any other territory is should be looking for?
or a way around?


----------



## totehum (Nov 3, 2021)

Archie_123 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Really appreciate it.
> Architectural draftsperson. 80+5 points. No experience. PTE: 90 each band. EOI lodged September 2020.


Yeah got my invite same time as you, same profession too -Architectural draftsperson, same points too (80+5). The only difference is that I am currently trapped offshore since I left Sydney early this year i.e., I was onshore when I submitted my E.O.I. and now offshore when I received my nomination from NSW although I got a current Student Visa till 2024. Really don't know if I should proceed with applying for the Nomination as invited or what do you guys suggest? Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

totehum said:


> Yeah got my invite same time as you, same profession too -Architectural draftsperson, same points too (80+5). The only difference is that I am currently trapped offshore since I left Sydney early this year i.e., I was onshore when I submitted my E.O.I. and now offshore when I received my nomination from NSW although I got a current Student Visa till 2024. Really don't know if I should proceed with applying for the Nomination as invited or what do you guys suggest? Thanks for your opinion.


Did you change the current address in the EOI from australia to your home country ?
Cheers


----------



## totehum (Nov 3, 2021)

NB said:


> Did you change the current address in the EOI from australia to your home country ?
> Cheers


No I didn't update the address. Within that period I've lived and travelled across 6 countries for my research related program and vacations in between waiting for the border to re-open. Do I stand a chance at all? IELTS set to expire in April 2022 too (Superior English). Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Siddharth Nagar said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I am an offshore candidate.
> No can't get 100.
> is there any other territory is should be looking for?
> or a way around?


No states are sponsoring offshore applicants except in healthcare currently 
There are thousands and thousands of onshore applicants waiting for sponsorship who are already working in these states
The only chance was if you have high points that the states may be attracted
It will be waste of time money and energy to apply in the current scenario 
Wait for a couple of years to let the backlog get cleared and then assess the situation before you start spending money on english tests and skilled assessments 
Cheers


----------



## totehum (Nov 3, 2021)

NB said:


> Did you change the current address in the EOI from australia to your home country ?
> Cheers


Please can you offer your opinion? Should I go ahead to apply or just create another EOI when I get back to Sydney eventually in January?

I'll appreciate any detailed advise proffered here. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

totehum said:


> Please can you offer your opinion? Should I go ahead to apply or just create another EOI when I get back to Sydney eventually in January?
> 
> I'll appreciate any detailed advise proffered here. Thanks.


I am sure other members will help you out
Cheers


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

totehum said:


> Yeah got my invite same time as you, same profession too -Architectural draftsperson, same points too (80+5). The only difference is that I am currently trapped offshore since I left Sydney early this year i.e., I was onshore when I submitted my E.O.I. and now offshore when I received my nomination from NSW although I got a current Student Visa till 2024. Really don't know if I should proceed with applying for the Nomination as invited or what do you guys suggest? Thanks for your opinion.


Oh no! After pre invite, you need to prove that you are residing in NSW. So I think the best option would be to lodge another EOI when you get back.


----------



## bulletproofds (Jan 14, 2021)

Today is the last day right? 100 points for stream 3 still no invites looks like there is no hope left


----------



## Siddharth Nagar (Nov 3, 2021)

NB said:


> No states are sponsoring offshore applicants except in healthcare currently
> There are thousands and thousands of onshore applicants waiting for sponsorship who are already working in these states
> The only chance was if you have high points that the states may be attracted
> It will be waste of time money and energy to apply in the current scenario
> ...


Is it okay if I put up my EOI now cause I already have given my EILTS in Jan 21?
I mean is it wise to do the same?
Will they consider my application in the future?
Thanks again for your genuine reply.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Siddharth Nagar said:


> Is it okay if I put up my EOI now cause I already have given my EILTS in Jan 21?
> I mean is it wise to do the same?
> Will they consider my application in the future?
> Thanks again for your genuine reply.


If you are "application ready" then go ahead and submit your EOI. What I mean is if you have completed all your tests, assessments, etc., go ahead and apply. Your EOI is valid for 2 years. If you are fortunate enough, you may get an invitation.


----------



## Tlez (Nov 8, 2021)

I've been reading and getting insights from this forum for more than 3 years, so thank you everyone!

I'd like to share with you guys that I received a Nomination invite for the NSW 491 Visa. I hope some of you may find the following information useful.

ANZSCO Code: 225113- Marketing Specialist
EOI Submission: 1/08/2021
ROI NSW Submission: Second Window- October (23rd)
EOI Points: 80
Onshore

Good luck everybody!


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I do have 1 question regarding Australian study documents(claiming 5 points in EOI).

I completed Masters in IT in Melbourne.
For first year, I was enrolled in *University A *(having its CoE and 1st year transcript)
and completed 2nd year in *University B*( having completion certificate and Transcript also).

Could you please let me know which university documents should I upload for PR purpose?

Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Skilled migrants, international students and refugees welcomed back to Australia from 1 December


Eligible visa holders will be allowed to travel to Australia without applying for a government exemption from 1 December.




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I do have 1 question regarding Australian study documents(claiming 5 points in EOI).
> 
> ...


You will have to upload documents for both the universities to prove you completed 2 years of study and graduated successfully 
Cheers


----------

